# NREMT- JB learning



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi! So I’m taking my NREMT for the second time in 2 weeks. I’ve done a lot of studying and even got a tutor but I wanted to try the questions on jb learning... anyone have a code they are willing to share??


----------



## Thackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

I have never heard on jb. But try 
LC-Ready.com 
The guy who runs the site used to be the guy who wrote all the nremt questions. Purchase the emt bundle. Its not expensive at all. Im talking like $10
It will help you out alot.


----------



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

Thackmaster said:


> I have never heard on jb. But try
> LC-Ready.com
> The guy who runs the site used to be the guy who wrote all the nremt questions. Purchase the emt bundle. Its not expensive at all. Im talking like $10
> It will help you out alot.


Thank you soooo much I appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## Thackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

CammieRayeEMTbae said:


> Thank you soooo much I appreciate any help I can get!


And since I already was accused of advertising in another post let me just say i have no stake in this website. The guy who runs it is Dan Limmer. You can watch a few videos on youtube on the Limmer Education channel. 
Here is a link about him





						EMS, Emergency Medical Services - Training, Paramedic, EMT News - JEMS
					

Read the best EMS training, EMT news, paramedic education, and ambulance operations. Read our exclusive EMS content today.




					www.jems.com
				



He wrote questions for the nremt so he is the real deal. The sight helped me pass and I just took the test yesterday. Which is why I am recommending the site. Good luck. Let me us know how you do om the test.


----------



## OCEMT949 (Apr 30, 2019)

Are you looking for just free resources? I can recommend some free and some pay sites that I have used to pass the emt. Also know there are a ton of YouTube videos that help as well.


----------



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

Thackmaster said:


> And since I already was accused of advertising in another post let me just say i have no stake in this website. The guy who runs it is Dan Limmer. You can watch a few videos on youtube on the Limmer Education channel.
> Here is a link about him
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, congrats! I will definitely make the purchase!


----------



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

OCEMT949 said:


> Are you looking for just free resources? I can recommend some free and some pay sites that I have used to pass the emt. Also know there are a ton of YouTube videos that help as well.


 I’ll accept any resources 😊


----------



## OCEMT949 (Apr 30, 2019)

If you have an android there are a bunch of free apps. I have used EMT Pocket Prep. Pocket Prep is good because they give you the answers and explaination along with the textbook page and chapter. There is one thats just called EMT Prep. And another free one called EMT Trainer.
For the paid ones I used (and this one is a tad expensive) Emt-national-training.com and its a monthly subscription but they have a ton of questions and resources. I also used the one Thackmaster mentioned and that one is pretty good too and not as expensive but the number of questions are definetly alot lower. They have good lectures though. Good luck on the test.


----------



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

OCEMT949 said:


> If you have an android there are a bunch of free apps. I have used EMT Pocket Prep. Pocket Prep is good because they give you the answers and explaination along with the textbook page and chapter. There is one thats just called EMT Prep. And another free one called EMT Trainer.
> For the paid ones I used (and this one is a tad expensive) Emt-national-training.com and its a monthly subscription but they have a ton of questions and resources. I also used the one Thackmaster mentioned and that one is pretty good too and not as expensive but the number of questions are definetly alot lower. They have good lectures though. Good luck on the test.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BigLouchi (Oct 4, 2021)

CammieRayeEMTbae said:


> Thank you so much!


Did you pass


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 4, 2021)

Closed for 2 year old bump


----------

